
New York: Conspicuous Construction - jessaustin
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/apr/02/new-york-conspicuous-construction/
======
KFW504
Changes all around - 2030 isn't that far away...

[http://gizmodo.com/the-billion-dollar-megaprojects-that-
will...](http://gizmodo.com/the-billion-dollar-megaprojects-that-will-
transform-nyc-1484387579)

------
santaclaus
Maybe a bit of a trivial complaint, but why do so many architectural
renderings look like bad screenshots from Glide-era first person shooters? Is
it really that much harder to spend five minutes doing a nice render in Modo
or something?

------
owensmartin
I'm just happy to see the New York Review of Books appear on HN!

~~~
dang
Us too! Here you go:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=nybooks&sort=byDate&prefix&pag...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=nybooks&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

